# Name for my horse cookies?



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Stud Muffins


----------



## MakaylaSimba (Sep 18, 2011)

i found a name


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Stud Muffins


 Sorry that name is taken, my nags' favvy snacks. In fact I ate one, not bad, contains oats, & some other grains, & molasses, shaped like a muffin. For Christmas, the nags got some peppermint flavored ones in a candy cane tube. Those were minty tasting (I have to taste test!)


----------



## TremayneLove (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh it's too bad you found a name I was going to suggest "hoofies"


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

lucky horse chew 

hehehe.....ok I suck...


----------

